# ipfw limit src problem



## Ercan Deger (May 16, 2020)

Hi,
I am getting error at FreeBSD 12.1 while using ipfw

when I add rule


```
ipfw add 1 allow tcp from any to 192.168.100.1 80 in via igb1 limit src-addr 10
```

I am getting error at console

ipfw: process  is using legacy interfaces, consider rebuilding


```
ipfw list
```

00001 allow tcp from any to 192.168.100.1 80 in via igb1 limit src-addr 10 *:default*
65535 deny ip from any to any

How can I solve this problem?

Thanks,


----------

